# canada or australia 2011?please advise



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

hi guys please advise,
torn between australia or canada...
i know its cold in canada but possibly they are more racially tolerant?but then do they spend all winter indoors due to cold?

whats people's experience
how good are opportunities for black or ethnic minorities in both countries?i ask this for benefit of my 3 yr old son's..in future.Only want to migrate for benefit of my son..
Iam a medic so hopefully job opportunities exist in both countries..

would appreciate views on cost of living?e.g saskatchewan vs adelaide
housing?friendliness?income?tax,racism?

besides the winter and distance from UK whats the real difference?what would you choose and why..
Thanks for any responses in advance!


----------



## CameronH (Aug 31, 2011)

Never been to Canada but I live in Australia and from what I have heard if you are concerned about racism then I would choose Canada by far over Australia


----------



## sammyj78 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi 

I was living in Canada for 16 years before moving to Oz for 3, i couldn't take it much longer so i came back to Canada, i think i had the image life would be amazing in Oz and i don't doubt it would be if you have the money. When it comes to pay just remember that the pay scale is different but all comes down to standard of living, i made $20k more a year in Oz and was over the moon AND then i realised it wasn't getting me near as far as it would in Canada, the weather completely different but you do learn to embrace winter if you're into sports you almost look forward to it (a little bit)  ............. houses / cars / rent / food / travel everything is cheaper in Canada and I'm sorry to say it but the australian health care system is one notch better than the U.S. (I'm sorry if that offends anyone) ........ Canadians are truly the nicest people I've ever met. When it does come to a standard of living there are cities in Canada that are expensive, Vancouver the top of that list followed by Toronto, i may be a little bias here but Calgary is an amazing city, cheap to live, lowest taxes in the country and the lowest unemployment rate in canada and its close to the mountains for winter and summer get aways.

I went to OZ expecting a post card and that it was but i just came to terms with having to make the decision is the ocean worth a great future, its not hard to get ahead in Canada and since its close proximity to most places travel is really cheap to get your beach fix.

I hope this adds some light, let us know what you end up deciding on


----------



## sammyj78 (Aug 31, 2011)

*oz vs can*

Hi 

I was living in Canada for 16 years before moving to Oz for 3, i couldn't take it much longer so i came back to Canada, i think i had the image life would be amazing in Oz and i don't doubt it would be if you have the money. When it comes to pay just remember that the pay scale is different but all comes down to standard of living, i made $20k more a year in Oz and was over the moon AND then i realised it wasn't getting me near as far as it would in Canada, the weather completely different but you do learn to embrace winter if you're into sports you almost look forward to it (a little bit)  ............. houses / cars / rent / food / travel everything is cheaper in Canada and I'm sorry to say it but the australian health care system is one notch better than the U.S. (I'm sorry if that offends anyone) ........ Canadians are truly the nicest people I've ever met. When it does come to a standard of living there are cities in Canada that are expensive, Vancouver the top of that list followed by Toronto, i may be a little bias here but Calgary is an amazing city, cheap to live, lowest taxes in the country and the lowest unemployment rate in canada and its close to the mountains for winter and summer get aways.

I went to OZ expecting a post card and that it was but i just came to terms with having to make the decision is the ocean worth a great future, its not hard to get ahead in Canada and since its close proximity to most places travel is really cheap to get your beach fix.

I hope this adds some light, let us know what you end up deciding on
[/QUOTE]


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

hi
I think i would agree with your analysis, canada seems to be a lot cheaper..ive been particularly looking at saskatchewan.May end up either near Saskatoon or Yorkton..
I also agree with what others have said about winter..I visited in March,it was cold but very Sunny..I liked the sun although had to wrap up warm..
I think the nice people and cheaper cost of living may swing it for me..
Including proximity to USA..


----------



## jserafi (Jan 3, 2012)

*Amazing post sammi thank you!!*

Sammy hi!!

I'm responding to this post 5 months late but only just came across it! My partner and I live in the UK at the moment and are being driven mad by the decision of whether to move to Canada or Australia as both qualify for either option. I've read so many posts about others having the same quandary over the last year but yours has imprinted itself on me because of it's relevance to us personally. You see if we move to Canada we would like to settle in Calgary for one thing. Neither of us have been there (but have been to other parts of Canada) so we need to arrange a visit there and currently are planning this for next Christmas 2012. It is my partner who wants to go to Canada more than me....i have always had the stereotype dream of living in Australia - specifically Melbourne. I want to get out of the UK but lately everything about Aus seems SO negative - the cost of living, the cost of immigrating, the distance away from the UK and potential feelings of isolation and perhaps mainly the fact that my parents are in their 70's now and wouldn't be able to come visit as the flight would be too much and my partner's parents are 20 years younger but financially wouldn't be able to afford to come and visit. See our dilemma? Having said all this, we do want a better lifestyle away from cold dark winters in a more temperate climate. Melbourne seems the perfect choice but looking at the cost of living over there and property it feels like we are going to be worst off that the UK which poses the question - "why bother?'. For me it's a yearning...a lifelong dream to live in Australia...but is this really enough? Would we really be happy there do you think? I wonder...

On the other hand Canada on paper seems perfect for us. It's closer to home, very affordable, Calgary is the sunniest city in Canada and has snow (we both LOVE snow and skiing too!), family would be able to come and visit and my partner's auntie and uncle live in Edmonton a few hours drive away. Also it seems from online research that we would be able to get ahead in our lives much more easily and more quickly and afford a beautiful, large home compared with the 2 bedroom maisonette we have here (we would have a budget of about £250k to spend on housing). You're probably thinking at this point "so what's the problem? the answer is clearly CANADA". BUT....my problem is when i think of Canada i feel very little pull towards it compared with Australia. My partner says i think like a child and live in a dream and we can't move to Australia just because "you've always wanted to live there" as it's just not enough. My other concern is the winter. We both agree that we would like a more outdoor lifestyle but in my mind that mean shorts, shades, beach walks and swimming in the sea/surfing/outdoor swimming pools most of the year. My partner says that the sun does shine in Calgary a lot though. Well that's all fine and no doubt makes the place look like a winter wonderland but in -20 celsius i can't see how the sun in the sky promotes an 'outdoor' lifestyle unless like the UK, you make a point of making use of it at the weekends and in holidays by getting in a car and driving a few hours to enjoy it but doing this each time would surely demotivate you from bothering and we would just end up stuck inside like we are here once the 'honeymoon period' had worn off....wouldn't we?

I would REALLY appreciate your thoughts, advice and guidance as out of all the people i've read posts from on hundreds of sites i feel like the fact you lived in both countries for a significant amount of time and the fact that you now live in Calgary too (where we would be looking to go if we chose Canada) makes you the most 'qualified' person to offer Kaz and I the best possible advice!

Really look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks so much Sammi

Best Wishes

Jamie



sammyj78 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was living in Canada for 16 years before moving to Oz for 3, i couldn't take it much longer so i came back to Canada, i think i had the image life would be amazing in Oz and i don't doubt it would be if you have the money. When it comes to pay just remember that the pay scale is different but all comes down to standard of living, i made $20k more a year in Oz and was over the moon AND then i realised it wasn't getting me near as far as it would in Canada, the weather completely different but you do learn to embrace winter if you're into sports you almost look forward to it (a little bit)  ............. houses / cars / rent / food / travel everything is cheaper in Canada and I'm sorry to say it but the australian health care system is one notch better than the U.S. (I'm sorry if that offends anyone) ........ Canadians are truly the nicest people I've ever met. When it does come to a standard of living there are cities in Canada that are expensive, Vancouver the top of that list followed by Toronto, i may be a little bias here but Calgary is an amazing city, cheap to live, lowest taxes in the country and the lowest unemployment rate in canada and its close to the mountains for winter and summer get aways.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

